# TURBO DOWNPIPE



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok im looking at fabricating a setup over the next few months to install on my car. I been reading the hell out of most of the recent post from Wes and Mike on here. M general question is i been looking at turbos trying to learn the sizes, trim and so on but the one thing that confuses me i know some turbos have a internal wastegate and the down pipe has 2 tubes down to the exhaust, most appear to be a 5 bolt patter but I saw 1 on the net the flange only had 3 bolts with an internal waste but cant for the life of me find out or where a downpipe design like this is or what its called


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Ok im looking at fabricating a setup over the next few months to install on my car. I been reading the hell out of most of the recent post from Wes and Mike on here. M general question is i been looking at turbos trying to learn the sizes, trim and so on but the one thing that confuses me i know some turbos have a internal wastegate and the down pipe has 2 tubes down to the exhaust, most appear to be a 5 bolt patter but I saw 1 on the net the flange only had 3 bolts with an internal waste but cant for the life of me find out or where a downpipe design like this is or what its called


The common turbo's used on the GA are T2 series that have the 5 bolt discharge flange. If you look at most downpipes for these turbo's they only have ONE pipe coming off the turbo itself. You COULD design a down pipe that divorces the internal WG flow,but it is a lot of fab work. 

The 3 bolt flanges you may have seen are more than likely T3 series turbo's or they are an OEM turbo that has a proprietary outlet flange. Many OEM manufacturers used turbo's like this. This is why MANy people use T25's and 28's from the DET as they use the common Garrett 5 bolt.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the first thing you need to think about is a manifold........................


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the first thing you need to think about is a manifold........................


he is researching the ENTIRE setup? Why would you post something like this??? Not sure what is going on with you lately but you seem short and bitter in your posts. Hope everything is OK but man if all your gonna do is shoot out random, unhelpful, BS posts then perhaps you need a breather...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

for flanges. www.atpturbo.com has a great selection of flanges. 

I'm fabbin' a downpipe for my se-r and I'll be getting various flanges from ATP to aid the process


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the first thing you need to think about is a manifold........................


To be honest with you big t its being fabbed as we speak my friend


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

wes said:


> The common turbo's used on the GA are T2 series that have the 5 bolt discharge flange. If you look at most downpipes for these turbo's they only have ONE pipe coming off the turbo itself. You COULD design a down pipe that divorces the internal WG flow,but it is a lot of fab work.
> 
> The 3 bolt flanges you may have seen are more than likely T3 series turbo's or they are an OEM turbo that has a proprietary outlet flange. Many OEM manufacturers used turbo's like this. This is why MANy people use T25's and 28's from the DET as they use the common Garrett 5 bolt.


Yeah Wes i got you it actually said it was a T25 garett or mits im not sure but it was off a Volvo.

but in a short just pushing them together out the exhaust through a single pipe flow


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Yeah Wes i got you it actually said it was a T25 garett or mits im not sure but it was off a Volvo.
> 
> but in a short just pushing them together out the exhaust through a single pipe flow


Yeah honestly it is NOT worth the minor savings to buy one of those turbo's because tte added cost to get flanges and fabricate negates any savings. 

Single downpipes combining the internal gate and normal exhaust flow is the standard, not a lot of people take the time to fabricate a divorced DP for an internal gate turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> he is researching the ENTIRE setup? Why would you post something like this??? Not sure what is going on with you lately but you seem short and bitter in your posts. Hope everything is OK but man if all your gonna do is shoot out random, unhelpful, BS posts then perhaps you need a breather...



haha no wes, i know this kid. we talk on pm's all the time. he knows im just messin w him


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> haha no wes, i know this kid. we talk on pm's all the time. he knows im just messin w him


Yeah he's cool but crazy actually Tommy I got most of the idea for my setup from checking out some of the stuff youve done, manifold is more to the same design, shorty style i believe is the term


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> , manifold is more to the same design, shorty style i believe is the term



aka log manifold


----------

